# Ringworld on TV



## Al Jackson (Oct 28, 2018)

Amazon blurb'ed they would producing Ringworld as a TV series back in 2017 , anymore about this?


----------



## Vince W (Oct 28, 2018)

Not a dickie bird yet. And I've been hunting. This is probably my number one must see at the moment.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 28, 2018)

Intriguing, I hope they do this series .


----------



## Rodders (Oct 28, 2018)

It looks like we could be in for a wait.


----------

